# Tank Update New P



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

Update of my tank. Picked up a litte red from a guy who lived in london, had a tiny tank he was in like 20g but he looked a great fish, really shy and skity, poped him in my 370gal tank with all the 12" ish beats and they loved him, took a while to settle in, a week to eat but 4 months on he has doubled in size, eats soo good and is really aggressive and fits in the pack very well. You can see him on this video, he is the smaller one. Ennoy...


----------



## impalass (Nov 20, 2009)

Beautiful set up







Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not sure which one he is but great job on rescuing him.
Also your tank and fish look amazing


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

****** said:


> Not sure which one he is but great job on rescuing him.
> Also your tank and fish look amazing


He is the smaller one, i zoom in to him around 0:18 and he swims around after that. thanks for the comments


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Ok I see him now, looks like he's fitting right in with the others


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

great tank and fish. do they bother with those cichlids?
what's your filtration?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

on of the best piranha setups on this site. very nicely done. congrats on the new addition


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Love the long tank, fish lookn good too. Like that you have Cichlids in with em.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> great tank and fish. do they bother with those cichlids?
> what's your filtration?


They arent at all bothered by the chiclids, they are mbuna and eat all the alge and keep it nice and clean, filteration i have 4 fluval fx5 filters, 3 running bio media and 1 full off filter floss for trapping debris


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

DAMN 4 FX5


----------



## DUMP TRUCK (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

BRUNER247 said:


> DAMN 4 FX5


Yeah, the flow in this tank is horrendous, piranhas love it though


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I love FX5's. do those mbuna eat algae off the glass too? or just off decors? what kind of lighting you are using?


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

Most beautiful tank i have seen in along time man! congrats and the filter setup is pretty rad


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

whats the dimensions of that tank? nice filter set up, im sure they do a sweet job


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

jp80911 said:


> whats the dimensions of that tank? nice filter set up, im sure they do a sweet job


Thanks, the dimensions are 120" length x 24" height x 30" depth


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

killer a-- setup


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Amazing simply Amazing!!!


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

pirairtool said:


> I love FX5's. do those mbuna eat algae off the glass too? or just off decors? what kind of lighting you are using?


Yeah i love the FX5's too, they are great work horses, the mbuna mainly eat the algee off the decor and rear background etc, the best thing is they also eat the stuff off the sand too, which i use to siphon out, and generally they are constantly just eating stuff in the water and keeping it nice and clean. Lighting i am using 4 x standard fluro 45w lights 60" each

[/quote]

are plants thriving with those lights? 
I might have to get me some mbunas too since they are such great clean up crew.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

The plants look good in the video but I'm surprised on that amount of lighting.


----------



## pirairtool (Nov 12, 2005)

[/quote]

are plants thriving with those lights? 
I might have to get me some mbunas too since they are such great clean up crew.
[/quote]

They are getting on well, the tank could do with t5 to be honest but adding good nutes too the water helps, also i have reflectors on the top and also the white sand is always a good reflective, its taken a good year to get the tank fully planted, some plants have worked some havent, the mbuna are the best clean up crew ever, trust me, i had soooooo many snails, algee all types of crap, and this crew just cleans it all up all day long, great


----------



## PiranhaLos (Feb 13, 2007)

BUMP for such a sweet set-up... i want the layout of my tank to look like this... great job man post more pics or vids!


----------

